# Lotr Bfme Exception_access_violation



## Therites (Aug 25, 2004)

LOTR The battle for middle earth came out a few weeks ago and MANY of us are getting this error! it says 
EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION
the address tried to read from or write to blah blah blah 
Game.dat (insert strange code here)
(strange code)
(strange code)
.................................... please help.


----------



## BeeBadger (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Therites, I too am having trouble with my LOTR Battle for Middle earth PC game. I get that same error message. EA Tech support wasn't able to help. This is what I posted at another site:

When I play Battle for Middle Earth, for about 15 min or so, it gives out a repeating sound then freezes. A couple of times I got an error message: "exception_access_violation".

I worked with Tech Support, they suggested that my grahics card didn't have AGP Status enabled in the DxDiag, and that I was sharing the same IRQ addresses with my Graphics and Sound card. I corrected them and game still crashes.

I read a forum about Game Copying software being installed on your PC, and the game codes tends to disable games. I deleted and uninstalled them all, still crashes.

I flashed my Motherboard, and updated all my peripherals drivers, Graphics card, sound card, AMD chip, and my DVD and Cd drives, still freakin crashed.

I even reinstalled the game many times, to no avail .........crashed.

My Specs are below, more than the minimums required.

The game is the DVD version.

AMD Athlon XP 2700 (2.2 Ghz)
Asus A7N8X Deluxe MB
80 Gig Western Digital HD
200 Gig Seagate Barracuda HD 
1 Gig 333 Mhz PC2700 DDR Memory
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128 Mb Grahics Card
Sounblaster Live 5.1 Platinum
Windows XP
Plextor CDRW
TDK DVDRW


If you resolved this problem let me know. :up:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you uninstall and reinstall the game after you uninstalled your game copying programs?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

I havent experienced that problem yet, but if you have any cd/dvd burning software running, disable it and that may cause the problem to cease (when EA made the game, it was made so that it wouldnt be easily copied, but if it detects that software, that may cause errors)


----------

